# Remote Radiology Coder



## ambergary (Oct 20, 2015)

Small billing company seeks remote Radiology Coder. Must be AAPC certified with Radiology Experience. Please send message for further details!


----------



## kcubellis (Oct 20, 2015)

Amber,

I just sent you a message through this link.  Thank you and I look forward to hearing more about this opportunity.

Karra Cubellis, CPC-A, MLT (ASCP)


----------



## ToDoIt (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: remote radiology coder*

Amber,

I am interested in the remote radiology coder position, preferably on a part time basis. 

My contact email: fangtong19@hotmail.com. Once you email me directly I'll provide further info.

Thank you.
Fang Tong, COC, CPC


----------



## Moinuddin (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello Amber,

I am interested in remote radiology position. I am attaching my resume.
My email address is asmak_13@msn.com.

Thank you
Asma Moinuddin


----------



## lepperson (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Amber,
I am also interested in the remote radiology position.
My email is zeek012003@yahoo.com .

Thank You
Laura


----------



## vmarsland (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello Amber
I am also interested I the remote radiology position.
My email is vmarsland@msn.com

Thank you
Vicki Marsland, RCC, CPC


----------



## texancoder01 (Oct 21, 2015)

Amber Gary....

I have a FaceBook group.....JOBS for American Medical Coders.  We currently have over 6200 members in our group.  Primarily certified coders by both AAPC and AHIMA.    

I do request that when you post jobs on the group you include 'contact' information.
Please feel free to join the group there and post jobs if you would like!  WELCOME!

Pam Kulczar, CPC
JOBS for American Medical Coders


----------



## irshema (Oct 23, 2015)

*Remote Radiology Coder Position*

Good Afternoon Amber, 

I am interested in the Remote Radiology Coder position that you posted. 
I can be reached via email:  elledgei@yahoo.com to discuss the details. 

Thank you for your time. 

Iris Elledge


----------



## minjdavis@gmail.com (Oct 26, 2015)

I just private messaged you about the remote radiology coder. I have experience & come highly recommended. My email is minjdavis@gmail.com  Thank you for your consideration. 

Melinda Davis-CPC


----------



## dcohen (Oct 30, 2015)

I just sent a private message but didn't send you my email. I can be reached at evananddanielle@gmail.com

Thanks.
Danielle Cohen


----------



## jbodie014 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Amber,

I am also interested. My email is jbodie014@gmail.com and phone is 503.319-5511. Thank you!


----------



## jbodie014 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,

I am interested too. Email is jbodie014@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## pjohnsonnebraska (Nov 13, 2015)

Please send me more information regarding # of hours needed. I am a CIRCC with 11+ years experience. My email is pjohnson6131@gmail.com. 

Thank you,
Pamela Johnson


----------



## michaelpegram (Nov 16, 2015)

*Coding Position*

Hi ,

I am extremely interested. I currently code for a Radiology company and I have experience coding remotely as well.

My email is MichaelPegram@aol.com and my phone # is 804-432-0710.

Thank You.

Michael Pegram


----------



## RLIEN1968 (Nov 18, 2015)

pjohnsonnebraska said:


> Please send me more information regarding # of hours needed. I am a CIRCC with 11+ years experience. My email is pjohnson6131@gmail.com.
> 
> Thank you,
> Pamela Johnson



Pamela,

3M is looking for an IR coder & I believe it is a senior coding position.  Go to the link listed below.  It is for a remote position.

https://jobs.3m.com/job/Murray-3M-HIS-Sr_-Medical-Coder-(Field-Based)-Job-Ut-84107/305038000/

rlien1968@gmail.com

Thank you.


----------



## MMartin525 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Remote Coding Position*

Hello,

My name is Marcy Hollon. I have been a Certified Professional Coder since 2006, with over 20 years experience in coding and billing.My email is marcyhollon15@gmail.com.  I look forward to hearing from you. Thank you.


----------



## wpearson (Dec 17, 2015)

*Coder Ready for Hire*

Amber,

Private message sent via this platform. 

Wendy Pearson, CPC-A
lvwendyp2@gmail.com


----------



## sivakumar.s (Dec 30, 2015)

ambergary said:


> Small billing company seeks remote Radiology Coder. Must be AAPC certified with Radiology Experience. Please send message for further details!



Hi,

I am COC certified coder contact me my mail id : eedhalnandru@gmail.com


----------

